# Soil Conditioner as Herbicide Surfactant?



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

So I've been making and spraying the old BLSC DIY soil conditioner for a couple seasons but I was wondering if it could be used as a surfactant with herbicides?


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Do you have a link to this recipe?



Michael303 said:


> So I've been making and spraying the old BLSC DIY soil conditioner for a couple seasons but I was wondering if it could be used as a surfactant with herbicides?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Soil Conditioner (2oz per 1kft)
1 gallon water
106-142 g dry SLS (1.65-2.21g per 2oz)
28.35 g dry yucca (0.546 g per 2oz)

https://youtu.be/U0SmPEeH27Q

Because they're often mentioned together here's the recipe for the kelp, humic acid mix.

Kelp, humic mix (2oz per 1kft)
2 gallons water
114 g dry kelp (0.885 g) (about 1/4 tsp)
228 g dry humic acid (1.77 g) (about 1/2 tsp)


----------

